# Cafekultur



## Andy_C (Feb 4, 2015)

I ordered a Torr XS 58.4mm Walnut tamper from these on a Friday, slightly worried as not ordered from abroad ( Germany) before. Well no worries, it was dispatched at 7-30pm Friday Night and postman tried to deliver on the following Monday. Missed him so had to collect Tuesday morning. Three days to deliver from Germany and only charged 6 euro for delivery. Excellent service. Just put this up in case people had doubts about ordering from them.

Andy


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Coffeechap does a discount on stuff from there...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

yes if you come through the forum you will get the stuff cheaper, jenns sends to me and i pass on the whole discount to the forum.


----------



## Andy_C (Feb 4, 2015)

Bugger. Sorry Coffeechap could have put a little business your way. Will remember in future, does this apply to all their stuff.

Andy


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

the business goes stright to jenns not to me, you oay him direct i just ship it out.


----------



## Andy_C (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks for clarification, good man.


----------



## Nimrodtodd (Apr 10, 2016)

Apologies for the thread resurrection, ordered a Torr ti 58.55 on the 19th April from Cafekultur. Got a confirmation email. Follow up email from Jens mentioned delays because of 'the company has moved', good enough to offer me a nice wood handle upgrade. Haven't heard anything since chasing up a dispatch/delivery date. Anybody else out there waiting?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Nimrodtodd said:


> Apologies for the thread resurrection, ordered a Torr ti 58.55 on the 19th April from Cafekultur. Got a confirmation email. Follow up email from Jens mentioned delays because of 'the company has moved', good enough to offer me a nice wood handle upgrade. Haven't heard anything since chasing up a dispatch/delivery date. Anybody else out there waiting?


 @coffeechap might know more


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Pm sent


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

I ordered mine for my La Pavoni a month ago 27/04, I had an email on the 6/05 from Jens, after emailing them saying they moved premises and would I be willing to wait "some days" I said I was but haven't heard anything since in spite of a second email being sent, I don't mind waiting but a lead time would be nice does anybody know anything?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

owain said:


> I ordered mine for my La Pavoni a month ago 27/04, I had an email on the 6/05 from Jens, after emailing them saying they moved premises and would I be willing to wait "some days" I said I was but haven't heard anything since in spite of a second email being sent, I don't mind waiting but a lead time would be nice does anybody know anything?


Which size and hitch tamper?


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> Which size and hitch tamper?


1x TORR Classic Walnut Tamper - 51 mm flat/plan / Walnut/Walnuss


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Can you wait till Tuesday?


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> Can you wait till Tuesday?


Yeah certainly can, thank you so much if your able to get some progress for me


----------



## kwadsncoffee (May 2, 2019)

@coffeechap. Apologies for reviving this old post but I couldn't find any other way to message you about this directly. I have seen recently that there are some pretty terrible reviews of Torr Toys store as taking order on their website and not fulfilling them. As you mentioned that you have a connection with Jens, are they still operating? Is it possible to place an order through their store or cafekultur?


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

kwadsncoffee said:


> @coffeechap. Apologies for reviving this old post but I couldn't find any other way to message you about this directly.


Hi buddy, if it's been a while since your last forum visit then the system may not recognise you instantly...it takes an hour for the system to refresh, then it will recognise you as an existing member....log out, log back in and then you should be good to go with your PM's etc. etc.


----------



## kwadsncoffee (May 2, 2019)

Rincewind said:


> Hi buddy, if it's been a while since your last forum visit then the system may not recognise you instantly...it takes an hour for the system to refresh, then it will recognise you as an existing member....log out, log back in and then you should be good to go with your PM's etc. etc.


Thanks for this, I discovered the fix to this problem after posting. All working now.


----------

